# UV Light !



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone . 
I have a quick question... 
I live in NY ... Its starting to get cold over here and I haven't been able to let the birds get any sun for the past 2 weeks because of the wind and stuff... 
So... I wanna get one of those lamps that provides UV Light... But I'm not sure which one to get ??
Does anyone have any idea where and which I should get ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do NOT get a reptile light - they're not safe for birds. A full spectrum light made for either humans or birds is fine. Vita-Lite is supposed to be an excellent brand. 

You need to figure out what kind of fixture you want - a hanging shop light, a floor lamp, or something else. I have a Feather Brite light that sits on top of the cage: http://www.featherbrite.com/whcaunli.html


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm glad you posted that Tielfan - I was going out this week to buy some sort of heat source for my Zuess because my house is barely aitting at 70 degrees and its going to get much colder!!!

Why is a reptile light not ok? Or are you just meaning for the UV portion of it?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Reptile lights have way too much UVB for birds and can burn a bird's eyes. This actually happened to someone on the forum a couple of years ago. The thread is at http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6686 Post #6 on that thread has links to the website of the #1 birds & lighting expert.


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

Hmm... thank-you for that! I would have had NO idea. Zuess gets enough sunlight where his cage is, but I will 100% need some sort of heat source. I think I'll just use an everyday run-of-the-mill-lightbulb and rig it to the cage somehow. Someone in one of the forums had said they use a 20W bulb by their cage for heat and it works fine ..


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Thank you so much Tielfan. I'm gonna check your link right now . 
I didn't know about the reptile lamps being dangerous for birds either... I'm glad I asked before I went out to buy one because the reptile lamp was an option. 

Thanks again !


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

QUESTION !
Are this Full Spectrum Lights that Tielfan talked about ; the same as the lamps some people use for SAD the depression syndrome during the winter ( they are also called Spectrum Lights ). If so I wouldn't have to buy a new one, my mother has one : P


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, it's the same thing.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Thanks ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------

